# emergency response plans for high risk hazardous substance



## Minga

Operations have developed emergency response plans for high risk Hazardous Substance, as determined by the risk assessment.

Me llama la atención (porque se repite el modo) que se escriba hig risk Hazardous Substances y que no haya artículo en el medio

De todas formas, ¿se puede creen Uds. traducir como Sustancias Peligrosas de alto riesgo, no es así?
O sea que la traducción sería:  "Las operaciones han desarrollado un plan de respuesta a emergencias para Sustancias Peligrosas de alto riesgo como determinado en la evaluación de riesgos" ?

Espero comentarios. Gracias.


----------



## chaplis

Lo de las sustancias está bien pero "como determinado en la evaluación de riesgos" debería ser:

- como se determinó en la evaluación de riesgos.

- como determina la evaluación de riesgos. Saludos.


----------



## Minga

¡Perfecto, muchísimas gracias, chaplis!


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Yo tengo una duda. 
¿“Operations” aparece con mayúscula por ser principio de una frase, o por ser un nombre propio? ¿No será que “Operations” se refiere a un departamento o sección de una empresa o planta?
En el caso de una línea aérea, sería así sin duda alguna… y la traducción correcta sería (dándole a "have" el sentido de "poseer", y a "developed" el sentido de "elaborados"):

“El Departamento de Operaciones posee elaborados planes de respuesta de emergencia para sustancias peligrosas de alto riesgo, determinados en base a la evaluación de riesgos”.

Considera esta posibilidad, aunque aparezca con minúscula (por si acaso...)


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Sin embargo, apostaría a que “have developed” debe traducirse como “han desarrollado”… pero no le encuentro mucho sentido a la oración en inglès, a menos que le hayas cortado el principio.


----------



## Fantasmagórico

La última opción que se me ocurre, es que “operations” aquí tenga el mismo significado que “explotaciones” industriales o comerciales:

*explotación.*
*1. *f. Acción y efecto de *explotar*1*.*
*2. *f. Conjunto de elementos dedicados a una industria o granjería. _La compañía ha instalado una magnífica explotación._

Personalmente, "operations" es la palabra que más me perturba de toda tu oración.


----------



## Minga

Sí, claro que molesta porque yo saqué el nombre de la empresa..., ahí es Operations Mincuer S.A.... y sigue...
¡Entiendo tu frustración y agradezco tu INTELIGENCIA!
Faltaba eso..., espero que ahora cierre mejor.


----------



## Fantasmagórico

¡Ah!, ya me parecía. Entonces, “have developed”= “han desarrollado”… y ahora sí cierra perfectamente.
¡Dános más contexto por favor, que nos quemamos la cabeza!
Ja,ja,ja


----------



## Minga

Perdóóóón..., es que trato de sacarme de encima términos que me tienen loca, a mi a ver si alguien que esté menos loco me diga no, no, Minga, eso quiere decir "x"..., y a veces como todo lo hago apuradísima, me olvido. 
PIDO MIL DISCULPAS y a cambio doy MIL MILLONES DE GRACIAS mi amigo Fantasmagórico   en serio... ¡MUCHAS GRACIAS!


----------



## Fantasmagórico

De nada, un placer.


----------

